# Apps not compatible, LCD Density or other issue?



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

Quick question, running CM9 I changed my LCD Density to 145 and also changed my model/brand so i could play Gameloft games just like in CM7. 
I'm getting the "app not compatible" from the market for apps that i was running on CM7. So i changed my density back to 160 and it's still doing it.

Both ADW Launcher and Go Launcher aren't compatible but Launcher Pro is. ADW Launcher EX is as well.
ESPN ScoreCenter, Flixster also are an issue. I figured maybe some apps just haven't been developed for Android 4.0 yet. But ESPN and Flixster aren't just some junk apps, well to some.

Also, i notice there some apps that don't have widgets anymore in ICS.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

frog23 said:


> Quick question, running CM9 I changed my LCD Density to 145 and also changed my model/brand so i could play Gameloft games just like in CM7.
> I'm getting the "app not compatible" from the market for apps that i was running on CM7. So i changed my density back to 160 and it's still doing it.
> 
> Both ADW Launcher and Go Launcher aren't compatible but Launcher Pro is. ADW Launcher EX is as well.
> ...


It's because you need to clear your Market cache after changing your LCD density, else Market thinks it's still at the old density. Open the Settings app, tap 'Apps' in the left pane, tap 'All' in the right pane, scroll down to 'Market' and tap it, then tap 'Force stop' and 'Clear data'. This should fix it.


----------

